# Breaking News: Egypt Prime Minister hands in resignation: Jazeera TV



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Go figure.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh wait, now it says:

Breaking News: Egypt cabinet spokesman denies report that Prime Minister handed in resignation


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Oh wait, now it says:
> 
> Breaking News: Egypt cabinet spokesman denies report that Prime Minister handed in resignation


It's the deputy prime minister and the minister of finance who have resigned.

Youm7 English Edition | Minister of Finance and Deputy PM resigns


----------

